
Show HN: Komplish – Turn your todo list into your Résumé - bsbechtel
https://www.komplish.com
======
trezemanero
Why is your app unavailable to Android 9 - Brazil?

~~~
bsbechtel
It's only available in the US right now. Sorry...hope to expand soon!

------
bnt
“App not available in your region” .. <insert “keep your secrets” meme>

